# Controlling Multiple TIVOs



## MarkEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

When is TIVO going to allow the controlling and maintenance of all TIVOs on the same network from a single TIVO instead of having to physically go to each TIVO? Or is this possible now, and I just dont see it.

Example: I find a show to record while watching browsing TIVO number one, but want to recored the show on TIVO number four. Currently, I have to physically go to TIVO number four and record the show.

I have six TIVOs and having to run between them seems wrong in many ways.


----------



## DJ Qube (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree...This would be a nice feature. I have one HDXL and one HD. I would want to keep all my main recordings on the HDXL because of the ample storage capacity and just use the HD to play stuff off the main HDXL and rewind live TV. I shouldn't have to run into the main TV room to do that.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

+1. With eleven TiVos to maintain I'd like to be able to do it all from one unit.

Stop gap would be to at least allow me to see the To Do list of upcoming recordings on each unit from a single unit. Next, allow me to delete shows from all units on a single one.

Barbeedoll


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MarkEngland said:


> When is TIVO going to allow the controlling and maintenance of all TIVOs on the same network from a single TIVO instead of having to physically go to each TIVO? Or is this possible now, and I just don't see it.


You can do this with remote scheduling. When you schedule a recording or season pass from the TiVo web site or your mobile phone, you get to select the TiVo where you want the program recorded.

Bookmark https://m.tivo.com on your iPhone or iPod Touch.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

barbeedoll said:


> +1. With eleven TiVos to maintain I'd like to be able to do it all from one unit.
> 
> Stop gap would be to at least allow me to see the To Do list of upcoming recordings on each unit from a single unit. Next, allow me to delete shows from all units on a single one.
> 
> Barbeedoll


11? WoW! How many hours of recording to you have total? How much do you to watch? And when do you find the time?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Right. Thanks. I appreciate your response.

However, I'd like to do it from one TiVo, not my PC. That way I could go into the To Do List and see what was already recorded and also have the pop-up tell me if there was a conflict.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

It does sound like a lot, doesn't it. I use them to record when multiple channels are all showing something I like all at the same time.

Another use is so that whether we are in front of the fireplace or in the bedroom we can have a show double taped so that we don't have to wait for a MRV transfer.

Yet another way I use them is so that I can tape HD and also shows on some channels I can't get on other TiVos since I don't run cable boxes on my Series 2 and can't get all channels. Then for the non-HD footage I can transfer them through MRV to wherever I want to watch.

Another use is that I tape children's shows for my grandkids to watch in their playroom when they come to visit. It doesn't interfere with my other recordings that way.

And I use them to have plenty of storage space so that I can record lots of shows when they are on and then save up plenty to watch in the lean months like December or when the writer's strike was on. I've found that I enjoy some series better if I can sit down and watch in a shorter span than a week between episodes.

Actually, I probably only watch about 3 hours a day. But eventually I get around to using it all.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Meklos (Nov 22, 2002)

I've been hoping that they would do something like this for a long time. Start looking at the boxes as a pool of tuners instead of individual systems. If you need something recorded and you have two tuners in use on A, use the free tuner on B if it has disk space and receives the show you're wanting to record.


----------



## MarkEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> You can do this with remote scheduling. When you schedule a recording or season pass from the TiVo web site or your mobile phone, you get to select the TiVo where you want the program recorded.
> 
> Bookmark https://m.tivo.com on your iPhone or iPod Touch.


While this suggestion is nice, it misses the point. I should be able to perform any function on any TIVO on my network from a single TIVO. For example, I should be able to delete shows on any TIVO, schedule shows on any TIVO, and recored shows from any TIVO to the TIVO with the DVD recorder. Currently, I cannot burn a show recorded on another TIVO (at least when I tried, I recieved an error).

It appears that the architecture the TIVO developers work from is that everyone has only "one" TIVO.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Let me throw in my support for this feature. With at least four TiVos in our house, all in different rooms in different corners of the house, it would make like a lot simpler.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Lenonn said:


> Let me throw in my support for this feature. With at least four TiVos in our house, all in different rooms in different corners of the house, it would make like a lot simpler.


I'm at three, and I'd like this feature. My MRV works well, streams a bit faster than real time, this feature would help keep me from recording same stuff on 2 by mistake.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Too bad you can't marry Tivo units (that is marry Tivo units to Tivo units . That is, Tivo B would automatically record a third show if Tivo A is currently recording two. And you could have the option of having one program list that was made up of shows from both Tivo units (or all of them). And what if two married units could decide where to record a show based upon drive space availability?

Assuming they eventually do a series 4, why not just include 4 tuners? That would make scheduling easier, instead of having to program shows between 2 Tivo units when you have a conflict.

You will note by my number of posts that I am rather new with Tivo and this site (Only since Jan 09), so I am sure experienced users can express very constructive opinions - but you should enjoy what a Tivo n00b has to say...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I definitely want to throw in my vote also. I have been wishing for this since I originally had 2 series 2. Now that I am up to 4 Directivos I dread Sundays. Sunday is official Tivo day. This is where I get to sit and schedule every Tivo box. Mind you this is after I sit and and make my own TV schedule to figure out the best order for each season pass manager.

I am definitely ready for the option to enable Tivo's to work together with one season pass manager.

Then again at this point I would settle for a program just to tell me the best order to maximize my season passes. Well that and the option to organize my season passes online and upload the results.

Truth be told if a DVR came out with this functionality with the reliability of Tivo I would seriously have to consider it.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I too would like to see the ability to select which TiVo the makes the actual recording in the options screen, as well as being able to delete recordings from other TiVos. My old ReplayTV had these options 5+ years ago.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh and let me just add that an option on transfer to automatically delete a successfully transferred show from the transferring Tivo would be nice as well.


----------



## WindyCityGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!

What do you pay a month just for the Tivo service?!?! Over $100?

Wow....



barbeedoll said:


> +1. With eleven TiVos to maintain I'd like to be able to do it all from one unit.
> 
> Stop gap would be to at least allow me to see the To Do list of upcoming recordings on each unit from a single unit. Next, allow me to delete shows from all units on a single one.
> 
> Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

WindyCityGirl said:


> Holy Crap!
> 
> What do you pay a month just for the Tivo service?!?! Over $100?
> 
> Wow....


Nothing. All are Lifetime Service.

Barbeedoll


----------

